

Ask HN: What would an MVR mean to you? - nerdfiles

So earlier I stumbled onto the idea of a "Minimum Viable Repository."<p>What would that mean to you?
======
shanelja
For me, it would be having released at least one function which provided some
use or was an example of something people struggle with, E.G. Best practices
in your language.

Personally, I have never opened a Github account, but if I _had_ to I would
include a useful 120 line PHP function which abstracts away the standard PHP
FTP functions and lets you use it in a much more human way:

 _$result = advancedExtractor("ftp.example.com", "localUsername",
"localPassword", array(

"upload" => array("localFile" =>
"/www/var/mylocalserver/public_html/mylocalfile.php", "remoteFile" =>
"/www/var/theremoteserver/public_html/theremotefile.php"),

"download" => array("localFile" =>
"/www/var/mylocalserver/public_html/mylocalfile.php", "remoteFile" =>
"/www/var/theremoteserver/public_html/theremotefile.php"),

"delete" => array("remoteFile" =>
"/www/var/theremoteserver/public_html/theremotefile.php","backup" => "no")
));_

Not only does this make it quicker and easier for me to FTP files, it allows
me to zip and unzip files locally and remotely, easily collect errors from the
FTP at every stage (an array is returned at the end with simple status codes,
0 for unable to connect, 1 for connected and done properly, 2 for connected
and there was an error.)

But this is off topic, simple put, anything which any other person would find
useful would be an acceptable submission.

